# koenig alloys



## glenn gtr (Mar 1, 2007)

hi everyone i have these alloy wheels for my skyline they are koenig ks 3 piece split rims i dont know much about them i think they are from walter konig or koenigs specials hence the ks in the middle if so they are off one of his specials cars he built well know apparently never heard of him anyway if so i have been told they could be worth in excess of £8000 as they are a one off rare alloy anybody with any info would be great thanks. sorry i dont know how to put pics on here


----------



## glenn gtr (Mar 1, 2007)

does anybody know how to put pics on thanks


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

8000 for alooys.... dont think so...

pics of them...?

Koneig alloys arent unheard of, maybe have a search on google to dig up mor einfo on the ones you have


----------



## glenn gtr (Mar 1, 2007)

its ok just found out that there koenig specials from a one off lambo or ferrari dont know yet waiting for walter koenig to reply when and wot car these were made for he konig apparently were known as koenig from 1960s to 1980s and he made around 20 one off cars ferrari lambos mercs jags they were known as koenig specials and my alloys are off one of the cars. konig are looking into this for me so i let you know .


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Adam Kindness said:


> 8000 for alooys.... dont think so...
> 
> pics of them...?
> 
> Koneig alloys arent unheard of, maybe have a search on google to dig up mor einfo on the ones you have


You'd be surprised of the prices for genuine Koenig wheel rims! Having said that £8000 is silly.. I've got some O.Z. Racing made Koenig Specials wheels that I'm using as mockup wheels on my GTS at the moment, they retail at €975 (£660) a piece, with the wide rears at €1190 (£806) each. 

These are the Koenig Specials that were an optional extra on the Koenig Ferrari 348:


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

glenn gtr said:


> its ok just found out that there koenig specials from a one off lambo or ferrari dont know yet waiting for walter koenig to reply when and wot car these were made for .


Chekov was an excellent navigational officer, but I don't know if he knows much about alloys...


----------



## glenn gtr (Mar 1, 2007)

no my wheels are genuine koenig i have given konig seial number off alloys they know they are theres but dont know off which car did you mean urs are made by oz racing


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

glenn gtr said:


> hi everyone i have these alloy wheels for my skyline they are koenig ks 3 piece split rims i dont know much about them i think they are from walter konig or koenigs specials hence the ks in the middle if so they are off one of his specials cars he built well know apparently never heard of him anyway if so i have been told they could be worth in excess of £8000 as they are a one off rare alloy anybody with any info would be great thanks


Feel free to use punctuation any time you wish


----------



## glenn gtr (Mar 1, 2007)

yes valuable info thanks.


----------



## glenn gtr (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

glenn gtr said:


> does anybody know how to put pics on thanks


Follow the instructions on this link, you can't go wrong :thumbsup: 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/52522-step-step-instructions-how-host-pics.html



glenn gtr said:


> yes valuable info thanks.


As for your wheels, i found sweet FA on a google search aside from some koenig wheels on an F50


----------



## glenn gtr (Mar 1, 2007)

yes as i said koenig specials off one of his cars but dont know which one . they are the same as the ones on pic of f50 above .but have center caps with ks logo and serial stamped koenig ks 1229967lc on inside but dont know what car they are from.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Koenig don't make their own wheels  They are subcontracted out to wheel manufacturers.


----------



## glenn gtr (Mar 1, 2007)

hi finally got picture on thick as shite me.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Ah those ones. They aren't from a Koenig Ferrari or Lamborghini, they were used on the Koenig Mercedes'. 










They tend to crop up a lot on Yahoo Auctions in Japan and aren't super expensive to buy.

Those particular Koenig Specials wheels were made by SSR.


----------



## glenn gtr (Mar 1, 2007)

no they are not ssr ,walter koenig has just been in touch,the alloys are koenig alloys made by modia in japan modia then changed there name to modex , then went out of buisness so these are not replicas oz wheels, or ssr unfortunetly he can not give me a value ,as the company in japan no longer exists so anybody with any info on modia or modex, please let me know and how much do genuine koenigs go for as i am chuffed that mine are koenigs, even if they were made by modia/modex.


----------



## glenn gtr (Mar 1, 2007)

hi does,nt anybody know anthing about modia or modex.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

glenn gtr said:


> these are not replicas oz wheels, or ssr


The O.Z.'s aren't replicas mate... they are O.Z. Racing rims made for Koenig Specials. Same with SSR making rims for them and now you're saying Modia/Modex made rims for them too. So as I said, Koenig Specials do not make their own rims, they sub-contract them out to wheel manufacturers. The fact remains that they aren't really worth that much, but then again, they will be worth what someone is willing to pay for them.

As they are, with decent tyres on them, if they have decent offsets and widths then they'd be worth somewhere in the region of £600-700. I wouldn't personally pay more than that since they ideally would require a refurb to bring them up nicely. They aren't worth anywhere near the £8000 even when new so you'd be dreaming if you thought they were worth that. They are decent enough looking rims, but the wider versions of the rims 18x10j (and wider) fetch no more than around £100 each in similar condition to yours at auction.

I hope thats some guideline to you. I've been in the same position with my O.Z. Racing/Koenig Specials rims and I'd be happy to let mine go for £400 with decent enough tyres even when they were worth €975 each new. I hope I haven't shattered some dream or illusion you had of making a quick buck by selling the rims but making a nice profit on wheels is very rare


----------



## glenn gtr (Mar 1, 2007)

no mate i have no intention of selling my wheels,thanks for the input i was wanting to know about them to be honest i thought someone had spelt konig with koenig lol.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

I have modia's as my track wheels...

I thought they were Kai Office Modia's though. A company run by/started by Keiichi Tsuchiya/Drift King

maybe i was wrong :/


----------



## glenn gtr (Mar 1, 2007)

i dot know are they the same design as mine


----------

